# Florida zu Pfingsten 2017



## kufo (23. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bin dieses Jahr mit der Familie zu Pfingsten, also vom 05. bis 15.06. in Florida.
Darf an einem Tag eine Angeltour unternehmen. Hat von euch jemand einen Tipp wo man eine Tour buchen kann und für Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten am Wasser?

Würde mich riesig über eure Antworten freuen.

Kufo


----------



## dcpolo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Florida zu Pfingsten 2017*

Auf den Keys findest Du Anbieter noch und nöcher. #6 Isla Morada ist so ziemlich der HotSpot um eine Tour zu buchen.


----------



## kufo (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Florida zu Pfingsten 2017*

Danke für den Tipp, ich mach mich da mal schlau. Hat jemand Erfahrung zu Fort Myrs bzw. Sanibel Island?

VG

HB


----------



## guifri (1. März 2017)

*AW: Florida zu Pfingsten 2017*

Kommt drauf an,was Du machen willst. Zielfische und Budget?

Partyboattour gibt es ab 40 dollar, guides ab 400 dollar aufwärts...


----------



## M30 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Florida zu Pfingsten 2017*

Keys sind cool, aber auch relativ teuer, ob Islamorada, Marathon oder gar Key West. Überall toll. In Ft. Myers gibt es für recht schmales Geld ein Schiff was 3 Tages Fahrten zu den Tortugas macht. 450 Dollar. Billiger geht das dann nicht mehr. Guides sonst ab 400 für halbtag....Offshore musst du schon das doppelte min. einplanen.

Aber fast überall kann man tolle Fische fangen. Auf den Keys würde ich eher Offshore auf Sails, Mahi, oder Reef auf Amberjacks, Muttonsnapper o.ä. gehen.

Generell aber snook, Tarpon, Reds inshore überall möglich. Grouper ebenso, wobei südwest Fl. eher viele Redgrouper kommen.


----------



## Florida4You (17. März 2017)

*AW: Florida zu Pfingsten 2017*

Dir ist bestimmt die Werbung von "Waterway-Safari" auf der Startseite vor einigen Tagen aufgefallen, oder?!

Dort wird Dir nicht nur mit Kajak-Touren weitergeholfen - wie ich aus sicherer Quelle weiß 

Falls dies hier unerwünscht, bitte ich das von den Admins zu entschuldigen.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------

